# is the OS TZ series being discontinued



## boborc (Aug 21, 2005)

Whats up,I was just about to buy a new motor an 12tz when i noticed that towerhobbies had half of the os12tz line being discontinued I have heard nothing about this, are they coming out with some thing new????any news or suggestions I like the stability and easy tuning of os engines


----------



## ovalnator (Sep 26, 2001)

******* RC has the .12 TZ 5 port for $189.99


----------

